# Double Clamp Stem - Cebe



## Fishing Brett (Jun 18, 2018)

please message me with pictures and your price. Looking for a Cebe, Slimline, Mathews style


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm assuming this is either BMX or mountain bike but really don't have a clue what it would look like. Posting a pic of what you are looking for is most helpful. V/r Shawn


----------



## Fishing Brett (Jun 19, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm assuming this is either BMX or mountain bike but really don't have a clue what it would look like. Posting a pic of what you are looking for is most helpful. V/r Shawn



Thanks , I just uploaded a photo. It’s for a bike I’m building for riding fire trails .


----------



## Fishing Brett (Jun 25, 2018)

if anyone has one available let me know


----------

